# CPU's



## plamenppp (Jul 4, 2011)

Here is what I've been collecting for the last 6 months. 
The metal transistors - 450 gr

http://tgvtgv.snimka.bg/other/platki.472331.24122110

The fingers - 300 gr
The connector pins - 230 gr
The plated watches - 6 watches with 10 microns film

I expect 25-30 grams Au of all.


----------



## machiavelli976 (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice stuff , nice floor ! 
I have only 70 ceramic CPU-s , collected in about fourteen months.
I think it doesn't worth to run them yet.


----------



## plamenppp (Jul 6, 2011)

machiavelli976 said:


> Nice stuff , nice floor !
> I have only 70 ceramic CPU-s , collected in about fourteen months.
> I think it doesn't worth to run them yet.




Yes, it does not worth to run them yet but I may have to. With the money I will buy more cheap silver and sell it for more money.


Take a look at my last purchase - 3.8 kg of pins. I have wasted 0.7 kg already with AR ... The rest I will unplate with a charger.


----------

